# Алгоритм исключения наиболее опасных болезней и процессов



## Vadim_ (30 Дек 2021)

Читая темы форума, обратил внимание, что многие не довольны диагностикой или лечением. У кого то симптоматика странная, кто то не видит улучшений, а кто подозревает другие патологии. 
Ну и в связи с этим. полагаю, многим будет интересен некий алгоритм исключения наиболее опасных болезней, ведущих к быстрому нарастанию негативных проявлений и необратимым процессам.
Ну, к примеру, опухоли, рассеянный склероз, демиелинизация, грыжи, ведущие к парезам, ну итд.
Хотелось бы услышать две ветки размышлений. Первая-исследования. Какие исследования могут достоверно исключить то или другое. Что будет нелишним сделать, дабы исключить нечто опасное.
Вторая ветка-симптоматическая. Какие симптомы могут быть признаками опасных болезней или, может быть, наоборот что то исключают.
Прошу грамотных людей высказаться.


----------



## Александра1981 (4 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте! Чтобы исключить рассеянный склероз делается МРТ головы и шеи с контрастом.


----------



## Elka66 (4 Янв 2022)

Ну и пункция, без наличия олигоклональных антител РС не ставят, активные очаги и при аутоимунках бывают и рассеянном энцефаломиелите.


----------



## Vadim_ (6 Янв 2022)

@Elka66, а симптоматически что является резкими признаками и наоборот?


----------



## Elka66 (8 Янв 2022)

Ну что значит резкими признаками,если РС будет,уверяю не пропустите,спастика,слабость общая,мышечная,атаксия,тремор,проблемы со зрением,онемения,у всех по разному наборчик.


----------



## Vadim_ (8 Янв 2022)

@Elka66, ну, так у меня почти все это и есть). Получается, что по симптомам понять не выйдет? Ведь все то же самое будет при проявлениях остеохондроза шеи).


----------



## Elka66 (9 Янв 2022)

А то,прям слабость , слабость,чайник поднять не можете,поднять ногу на следующую ступеньку.По симптомам врач направляет на МРТ,если есть сомнение в диагнозе и не хороший неврологический статус.А бывает пациенту кажется,что у него слабость,а при проведении тестов,пальцы врачу может,тот аж ойкает.


----------



## Vadim_ (9 Янв 2022)

@Elka66, ну, у меня симптомы то все. Но на данный момент терпимо (хвала... ну в кого вы там верите)). Беспокоит головокружение, особенно после нагрузки. Иной раз тошнота такая приличная, тоже после нагрузки. Контроль ног и походки гуляет тоже. Внимание и интеллект страдают (обычно были моей сильной стороной, что вдвойне печально).
Исследовал то я все (в результате осмотров разных врачей), что можно. Уже стопка пакетов. И почти везде "нарушения есть, но не сильные". Но мне то не легче от этого. Нет четкой линии и объяснения первопричины и цепочки следствий. Т.е. если бы мне сказали. что мол вот, на уровне таком то вследствие смещения того то имеется резкое ухудшения проходимости... ну или типа того. Но сего нету, килограммы лекарств явного облегчения не приносят, упражнения для шеи... ну делаю, но тоже как биоробот, без ощутимого эффекта и энтузиазма.
Вот и ищу возможные альтернативные объяснения. дабы не упустить вспышку. Потому что живем в России, а тут как у десантников-"никто кроме нас". Особенно в том, что касается здоровья. Эх, печально это все и неутешительно.

и кстати у меня НИЧЕГО НЕ БОЛИТ. И не поясните ли, что такое "неврологический статус"?


----------



## Elka66 (10 Янв 2022)

Ну что могу сказать,что то есть может сосудистое,демиелизирующее,может нейродегеративное,но пока ещё на таком уровне,что невозможно выявить на обследованиях,МРТ и тд или что то аутоимунное, воспалительное,опять же серонегативной,пока не подтверждаемое анализами,что делать,жить дальше,пытаться чем то облегчить состояние, ЛФК ,фарма,я делала вестибулярную гимнастику в свое время,доползу шатаясь с работы и потом кружилась как дервиш,в какой то степени помогало,плюс со всего неврологического ,назначаемого врачами компота,мне помог глиатинин,длительно,больше месяца внутрипопочно,потом капсулы.Неврологический статус,это когда неволог,постучит,поколет,молотком помашет перед глазами и в заключении пишет,схр с рук с ног снижены,повышены,сила с рук, ног то то и то то,снижение чувствительности.Кстати,просите всегда на руки,заключение ,будет с чем сравнивать и можно дополнительно проконсультироваться


----------



## Vadim_ (10 Янв 2022)

В том то и дело, что все это ЛФК "в какой то степени помогало". Я тут тоже месяц делал гимнастику Шишонина (Потом выяснилось, что как доктор он жулик) и тоже в какой то стенени помогло. Добраться б до больницы, до кабинета ЛФК... но по гололеду это самое милое дело.


----------



## Elka66 (10 Янв 2022)

Жулик,помогайте себе сами,вестибулярную гимнастику делайте,для шеи и грудного я делала комплекс упражнений с палкой.Ноотропы,сосудистые,Ады,курсами не помешают,или пройдет или добавится ещё какая нибудь симптоматика и появится диагноз.


----------



## Vadim_ (10 Янв 2022)

@Elka66, ну в целом то его гимнастика так то ничего, но узнав, что он промышляет, уже как то не хочется ее делать) Вчера как раз смотрел альтернативу) Но как то не впечатлился, все стремятся отсебятину впарить, как нечто гениальное). Что у вас там за комплекс где можно взглянуть?


----------



## Vadim_ (15 Янв 2022)

И вот еще что. Может быть. кто то скажет, как проявляется боль при РС? Обязательно ли при нем что то болит (не болит?)


----------



## Elka66 (15 Янв 2022)

@Vadim_, все было сто лет тому назад,находила на ютьб,подлиннее на полчаса.Сейчас делаю комплекс с сайта Вылечится сами,больно нравится ,тётенька считает,лежишь,не думаешь,ногами руками дрыгаешь,но надо ,уже полгода прошло,что то потяжелее добавлять,уже идёт легко,как разминка.Не думайте вы про РС,невролог бы увидел на приеме,если нет отклонений в неврологическом статусе и врач МРТ не назначает,не надо срываться и делать кучу обследований


----------



## Vadim_ (15 Янв 2022)

@Elka66, почитал ваши посты. Вы во многом говорите зрелые и правильные вещи. В т.ч. что готовьте себя к тому, чтоб рассчитывать сами на себя. ну вот  и я примерно так думаю.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (15 Янв 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> Беспокоит головокружение, особенно после нагрузки. Иной раз тошнота такая приличная, тоже после нагрузки.


Бывает доброкачественное позиционное головокружение. Если ваш невролог не знает эту болезнь, сходите к ушному доктору.


----------



## Vadim_ (15 Янв 2022)

@Игорь_ЕД, да там не только головокружение. Оно кстати, счас меньше стало. Есть онемение в правой стопе, голени, левом колене, иногда небольшое онемение рук, мурашки, покалывания в них... Порой другие проявления.


----------



## Никанор (29 Мар 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> И почти везде "нарушения есть, но не сильные


Конкретно указывают эти самые не сильные нарушения?
Когда их много набирается - получается одна большая проблема.



Vadim_ написал(а):


> ...да там не только головокружение. Оно кстати, счас меньше стало. Есть онемение в правой стопе, голени, левом колене, иногда небольшое онемение рук, мурашки, покалывания в них... Порой другие проявления.


У всего перечисленного есть одно общее составляющее и связывающее их - это кровеносная система. С неё и надо начинать.
И головокружение, и онемение являются недостатком питания данных органов, в первую очередь.
Кровеносная система - это единственный орган который сформирован в полном рабочем состоянии уже в сперматозоиде и в яйцеклетке. При их слиянии кровеносная система сразу же начинает функционировать.
В начале 2-х тысячных годов было сообщение о том, что медицинская наука может определять все отклонения от нормы  развития плода по составу венозной крови плода.


----------



## Vadim_ (29 Мар 2022)

@Никанор, это все лирика. Мне от этого не легче. Симптомы топчутся, состояние в одной поре. На данный момент нашли шейную грыжу. Состояние сосудов ног и шеи удовлетворительное. По УЗИ щитовидки небольшое диффузное изменение. Почки и надпочечники без видимых патологий. Заметил одну вещь-состояние резко ухудшается после после интенсивной гимнастики шеи.

Ком в горле. Был у ЛОРа. Говорит "ничего страшного не вижу", но она блажная и верить ли ей-непонятно.


----------



## Никанор (29 Мар 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> это все лирика. Мне от этого не легче....


Это не лирика, это личный опыт и очень многолетний, измеряемый десятилетиями.
симптомы топчутся на месте, потому что вы сами топчитесь на месте.


----------



## Vadim_ (29 Мар 2022)

Никанор написал(а):


> Это не лирика, это личный опыт и очень многолетний, измеряемый десятилетиями.
> симптомы топчутся на месте, потому что вы сами топчитесь на месте.


Хорошо. Как мне рвануть с места? Только конкретные шаги. А то стиль "будь смелее, брат, нельзя отчаиваться" как то надоел уже


----------



## tankist (29 Мар 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> Ком в горле. Был у ЛОРа. Говорит "ничего страшного не вижу", но она блажная и верить ли ей-непонятно.


Что значит "блажная"?


----------



## Vadim_ (30 Мар 2022)

tankist написал(а):


> Что значит "блажная"?


Эт значит слишком прекрасная. Посмотрела, что то пробормотала, по существу толком ничего не ответила


----------



## Никанор (1 Апр 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> Хорошо. Как мне рвануть с места? Только конкретные шаги. А то стиль "будь смелее, брат, нельзя отчаиваться" как то надоел уже


Ну, с места рвануть не получится. Здесь уместно только монотонное спокойствие в действиях.
Возврат здоровья, это тоже самое, что размотать запутанный клубок ниток с о многими торчащими обрывами нити. Размотать нужно так, чтобы не было затяжек.
И тут как повезёт. Найдёте сразу нужный конец - размотаете быстро...
Поскольку вы дошли до данного сайта, но по разным причинам не можете быть очным пациентом кого-либо из докторов данного сайта, выберите все их наработки или упражнения по вашей теме и пробуйте их все, слушая свой организма.
Выполнять всё необходимо без фанатизма и обязаловки.
Всё это может оказаться долгим, но не затратным материально и по времени, ибо делать можно тогда когда вам удобно.
Я много пересмотрел сайтов на эту тему и скажу вам, данный сайт есть последняя ступенька перед операцией.
Есть много на просторах российских специалистов по позвоночнику. Шарлатаны не в счёт.
Но дело в том, что они лечат теми же способами, что и здешние доктора, но с небольшими вариациями...
Поделав упражнения доктора Ступина и не получив результат, вы можете внести некоторое изменение в упражнение, подстроив его под себя.
Всё, что вы будете делать. не получив результата, организм сохранит в своей памяти. С течением времени какое-либо новое упражнение или его вариация запустит процесс восстановления вашего организма.
Быстро, за три сеанса, лечили когда-то бабки знахарки. в 1958 году такая бабка вылечила меня от ветрянки. В 1976 году другая знахарка вылечила грудницу сыну, кеоторому было всего 10 дней от роду...
Отчаяние здесь будет не уместно, а смелость потребуется.
Спасение утопающих, дело рук самих утопающих. Это удел большинства спинобольных.


----------



## Vadim_ (3 Апр 2022)

Никанор написал(а):


> Ну, с места рвануть не получится. Здесь уместно только монотонное спокойствие в действиях.
> Возврат здоровья, это тоже самое, что размотать запутанный клубок ниток с о многими торчащими обрывами нити. Размотать нужно так, чтобы не было затяжек.
> И тут как повезёт. Найдёте сразу нужный конец - размотаете быстро...
> Поскольку вы дошли до данного сайта, но по разным причинам не можете быть очным пациентом кого-либо из докторов данного сайта, выберите все их наработки или упражнения по вашей теме и пробуйте их все, слушая свой организма.
> ...


где посмотреть упражнения Ступина? Может, где есть пример с видео? Какой с них эффект, в какие сроки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> где посмотреть упражнения Ступина?











						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				






Vadim_ написал(а):


> Может, где есть пример с видео?


Нет.



Vadim_ написал(а):


> Какой с них эффект, в какие сроки?


Сроки индивидуальны.
Эффект зависит от старания пациента.
При организации занятий физическими упражнениями можно выделить три уровня нагрузки и проходить надо все три уровня.
1. Лечебный​
способствует устранению болевого синдрома
улучшает кровообращение, иннервацию и подвижность в непораженных структурах
повышает тонус ослабленных мышц и расслабляет напряженные мышцы
2. Восстановительный​
восстанавливает и поддерживает физические возможности организма
формирует стереотип повседневных движений без болевого синдрома
укрепляет мышечный корсет в зоне поражения
восстанавливает подвижность в непораженных сегментах.
3. Тренировочный​
повышает физические возможности организма
закрепляет и совершенствует двигательный режим, обеспечивающий исключение возврата боли
закрепляет автоматизм движений, обеспечивающий минимальную нагрузку на пораженные сегменты позвоночника.
*Хороший мышечный корсет, достаточная гибкость позвоночника и правильный стереотип движений — основа профилактики боли в спине!*


----------



## Никанор (3 Апр 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> Какой с них эффект, в какие сроки?


У вас не всё так уж и плохо, коли в вашем сознании присутствует данный вопрос.


----------



## Vadim_ (3 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, о да. Благодарю. Возможно прав товарищ Никанор. Потому что порой ночью руки холодеют и немеют, тяжко в груди. Сильно сжимаю руки в кулаках-и чувствую толчок сердца, как кровь пошла. К тому ж если сижу на ноге отпечатывается текстура стула (не путать с жидким стулом). Да и частенько тяжесть в груди и холодок. Валокордин накачу-и вроде получше... И слабость достала уже...

И это... Федор Петрович, чет я не понял, а где там про сосуды то?


----------



## Никанор (3 Апр 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> И это... Федор Петрович, чет я не понял, а где там про сосуды то?


Пока Федор Петрович занят, отвечу я.
Все физические упражнения имеют цель воздействия на не работающие или слабо работающие сосуды, конкретно - на капилляры.
Вот вы сжимаете кулаки и чувствуете движение крови. Сжатием кулаков вы промассажировали сосуды.
Интересно, вы это сделали сознательно или то произошло само собой, в первый раз?


----------



## Vadim_ (3 Апр 2022)

Никанор написал(а):


> Пока Федор Петрович занят, отвечу я.
> Все физические упражнения имеют цель воздействия на не работающие или слабо работающие сосуды, конкретно - на капилляры.
> Вот вы сжимаете кулаки и чувствуете движение крови. Сжатием кулаков вы промассажировали сосуды.
> Интересно, вы это сделали сознательно или то произошло само собой, в первый раз?


При грыжах шеи советуют такие упражнения.

Я не отрицаю, что ВСЕ упражнения полезны. Но делать ВСЕ упражнения-это все равно, что перечитать БСЭ. Интересуют упражнения для сосудов.


----------



## Никанор (3 Апр 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> Интересуют упражнения для сосудов.


ВСЕ ФИЗИЧЕСКИЕ ВОЗДЕЙСТВИЯ НА МЫШЦЫ, ЧЕРЕЗ НИХ, ВОЗДЕЙСТВУЮТ НА СОСУДЫ.
Пока вы этого не примите за аксиому, вы ничего не найдёте.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> При грыжах шеи советуют такие упражнения
> 
> Я не отрицаю, что ВСЕ упражнения полезны. Но делать ВСЕ упражнения-это все равно, что перечитать БСЭ. Интересуют упражнения для сосудов.


А еще лучше баня!
И с пивом!
Но, к сожалению, это не отменяет ЛФК!


----------



## Vadim_ (4 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, черт возьми, ну так я отжимаюсь и на пресс делаю. Этого хватит? Пиво... пиво эт хорошо, был бы толк. Так сказать готов пить пиво в лечебных целях, если это поможет)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2022)

Vadim_ написал(а):


> ...я отжимаюсь и на пресс делаю. Этого хватит? Пиво... пиво эт хорошо, был бы толк. Так сказать готов пить пиво в лечебных целях, если это поможет)))


Хороший антидепрессант.
А разве отжимание и качание брюшного веса - это ЛФК?


----------



## Vadim_ (5 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А разве отжимание и качание брюшного веса - это ЛФК?


Холестерин высокий. А так то я не против пива.
Ну, делаю это, ибо отжимание хорошо нагружает руки, отжимание пресса- брюшную полость. А еще я делаю такое упражнение (сам придумал): становлюсь носком ноги на брусок 5см, пятка на полу, потом поднимаюсь на носке минуя нейтральное положение маскимально вверх и еще выше вверх, тогда активно включается голень. Оч сильно нагружает стопу и голень. Ну а я рассудил так, что если кровоток в дальней точке усилен, то в целом на участке он не хуже.


----------

